# Topper's First Title



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Topper earned his AKC Novice Trick Title last week - as you can see in the picture, tricks can really tire out a poodle pup.

He also started a three-week barn hunt class. It was really fun watching his confidence grow as he figured out that rats were just a furry, squirmy scent like we searched for in our nose work classes last year.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Great work! A much deserved nap.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations!

And wow, you sure got your certificate fast... Simon earned his March 3rd, and I don't have his certificate yet.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Congratulations, Topper, on getting AKC Novice Trick Title! You definitely deserve a nap after your great accomplishment.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Team Topper!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Congratulations Topper!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

TeamHellhound said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> And wow, you sure got your certificate fast... Simon earned his March 3rd, and I don't have his certificate yet.


Phoebe got hers on a Saturday, got the certificate that Thursday. Maybe you need to call?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations Team Topper! He sure looks bushed!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

congrats on your new title Topper


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Starla said:


> Phoebe got hers on a Saturday, got the certificate that Thursday. Maybe you need to call?


Wow! I got his rosette that fast, but no certificate yet.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations Team Topper. I love his sleeping photo.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Congrats Topper! 

I’m so impressed by those of you who make time and put forth the energy to achieve formal recognition. I’m in awe!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Sleeping beauty! Congratulations to you both


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Congratulations! Barn Hunt is so much fun, tapping into dogs' natural skills. Glad that Topper has a job!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Congratulations!!! 😊


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

Oof, all that work! He probably needs some treats in order to recover. Nice job, you two!


----------



## 3ps (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations, a well deserved nap.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Very well done !!!


----------

